# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Partidas Arancelarias

## palm

Estimados miembros del foro, 
Necesito unas aclaraciones ya que tengo una confusión. 
1) La partida arancelaria por la cual se exporta el pimiento piquillo en conserva es la misma que la del pimiento morrón? 
2) Si están separadas, alguna comparte partida con otro tipo de capsicum? 
3) En Europa, la partida es la misma para las 2 variedades? 
Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!!Temas similares: Empresas peruanas disponen de 5,850 partidas que pueden exportar sin aranceles a la Unión Europea Artículo: Partidas que exporta Perú a Venezuela aumentarían a 3,000 al cierre del 2012

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados miembros del foro, 
> Necesito unas aclaraciones ya que tengo una confusión. 
> 1) La partida arancelaria por la cual se exporta el pimiento piquillo en conserva es la misma que la del pimiento morrón? 
> 2) Si están separadas, alguna comparte partida con otro tipo de capsicum? 
> 3) En Europa, la partida es la misma para las 2 variedades? 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta!!!

 Hola Palm: 
Voy a revisar el *EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura 2010-2011* (de inform@cción) para ver si encuentro información que me aclare tus dudas, ya que si tienen partidas distintas, deberían tener capítulos aparte en la publicación que te indico. 
Saludos

----------


## EMNRE

Como adjunto un archivo?

----------


## EMNRE

Hola:
El numero de la partida arancelaria es 0709.60.00.00 :Frutos de los géneros _Capsicum_ o _Pimenta.
Frescas o refrigeradas._ Se refiere a todos los frutos del género Capsicum tanto Pimiento Piquillo como Morrón.
No hay especificaciones de si esta procesado o no al menos el texto " arancel de aduanas 2007" que esta vigente no lo especifica.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Como adjunto un archivo?

 Hola EMNRE: 
Muchas gracias por responder a este tema...  
Te cuento que para adjuntar documentos a tu mensaje tienes que ir primero a la opción "Ir a avanzado" , que aparece al costado de la opción "Enviar respuesta". Esa opción te lleva a las opciones avanzadas de ediciión del mensaje... Una vez allí, debes hacer click sobre el ícono de un clip, y luego debes importar el archivo desde tu computadora o desde un servidor. 
La opción "Insertar imagen" también te puede servir, si lo que deseas es adjuntar o publicar una imagen. 
Lo que debes tener en cuenta es que el sistema no permite adjuntar archivos muy pesados (1 ó 2 MB como máximo, dependiendo de la extensión del archivo: .doc, .pdf, .ppt, etc). 
Intenta adjuntar el documento o imagen tú mismo, y si no lo logras, me lo pasas por correo para adjuntarlo yo mismo y explicarte cómo lo hice. 
Gracias de nuevo por tu participación y colaboración. 
Saludos

----------

